# Whats everyone go too bait for pre/spawn/post?



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats your go to for prespawn? go to for spawn? and go to for post spawn?

Thanks guys.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jig & pig for prespawn 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Senko's, senko's and more senko's

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on a lot of factors, there's a time and a place for all the lures in my giant tackle box in all three phases...


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've found that no matter when, a 7" ribbon tailed worm in green pumpkin texas rigged always works. Can fish super slow when water is cold and fast when it heats up. I prefer a 1/8" bullet weight. 3/0 or 4/0 EWG. Works good on beds too.


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

I will always throw a crankbait before anything in any season. If that bite is on than why throw anything else. Some basics for me are below.

Pre - Square bill, Chatterbait or for a tougher bite I like senko wacky rigged

Spawn - Soft plastic jerkbait, small plastic craw(for sight fishing)

Post - Topwater(frog, spook), Jig and Pig, Senko again either texas or wacky.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a pretty broad question. It depends on what kind of cover the lake has. In general though..... 

Pre spawn: Jerk baits, either suspending or regular depending on water temperature. 

Spawn: I don't really fish for bass on beds, but I fish during the spawn. Bluegill colored crank baits. 

Post Spawn: A high floating minnow bait, like a Cotton Cordell Red Fin.

All of the above baits are interchangeable in each of the categories.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

what i mean is last week i was off of work and fished 5 times in the last 8 days, i caught fish on 6 different types of lures. of the 5 biggest i caught, they came on 3 different lure types. every lure i chose fit the situation i came up on... yesterday i caught the most fish of all the days i was out, almost 20, i got them pitching spinnerbait and a t-rig tube in the pads, pitching a t-rigged crawl around docks and trees, and jerk baits in open water. my 'go to' is always different, like bassbme said, its got to fit the situation.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies. i just wanted to see when you hit your fav. Lake whats the first thing ya grab. Like today i found fish at two different lakes with two different situations. Jig n pig worked for the first situation but it is my go-to for that lake. And the second lake my go to is a square bill. Ended up with 2 at the first and 2 at the second. One was a crappie at the second though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

mine a rattle trap for sure if its 40 or 100 cloudy or sunny i never go and not throw one


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

As previously stated, it depends on the lake and water temp but for pre spawn I like throwing a square bill or fishing a spinnerbait up shallow, just slow enough to move the blades. During the spawn I will only throw a shaky head or a zoom brush hog, both of which aggravate the fish like crazy. I am becoming a big fan of the berkley havoc pit boss during the spawn. The pit boss has subtle action to represent an easy meal, but still imitate a threat to the bedded fish. As for the post spawn, I would recommend a ribbon tail worm, craw or creature bait up around structure. I fish the same baits during the spawn and post spawn, but I upgrade the size of the baits during the post spawn to pick off the larger bass in the area


----------

